# Not what I wanted to Catch 9-18-12



## Captain Ahab (Sep 19, 2012)

Hit a local pond for a quick hour of rain fishing - the fish tend to bunch up near an inlet stream when the rain start the stream flowing good.

Arrived to find that it was flowing but not as strong as i like. Used a standup football head with a Charlie Brewer worm for a while and managed a small LMB


Switched over to a popper and 1st cast I lay that lure right in the spot and give it a gentle twitch - 2nd twitch - BAM! a freaking green heron swoops out of the bush and nails my popper - Arrrrrrrrrrrrrr


The heron gets the rear treble in the beak and tries to fly away - oh no, not with my 25.00 Rico - the fight is on!

As i am trying to drag the stupid bird close enough to get the lure out it makes a hard left turn into some heavy bush down the bank. There is no shore access there and I really do not want to go swimming. 

I get a long stick to try to pry the bird out. Insert stick into bush - bird freaks out and come free and take off. Popper is now hung in bush - Arrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


Finally got the lure back after some serious crawling through the undergrowth 

I wanted to take some pics but I felt the pressing need to set the heron free


He looked like this (but with a 4" Rico in his beak)


----------



## FishingCop (Sep 20, 2012)

Ha, leave it to Capt to go bird fishing in the rain??   =D> 

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-v3cfwkHvAoA/T2ESjoqGz8I/AAAAAAAAADI/HbA4iuJ9B5A/s1600/captainahab.jpg


----------



## Talons (Sep 20, 2012)

Attack from above!


----------



## DocWatson (Sep 20, 2012)

Personal Best ??? :LOL2: :wink:


----------



## Wallijig (Sep 21, 2012)

There's Ahab giving us the bird again!!! LOL


----------



## fool4fish1226 (Sep 21, 2012)

Ahab you’re just lucky it wasn't one of these birds (cassowary) you probably have a whole different story to tell us. :LOL2:


----------



## rusty.hook (Sep 23, 2012)

Hey, at least ya caught something, maybe next time ya might catch some fesh.
Last year a big pelican flew down and caught my jig and man ya talking about a fight, wow, those big boogers are real mean!


----------



## PoconoBoss (Oct 1, 2012)

I was casting off of a bridge once and a seagull swooped down and swallowed my bait and hook...ughh...


----------



## cyberflexx (Oct 1, 2012)

When I was about 6yrs old, I caught a duck at the local lake.. The fight was on too, and he broke off and fled the scene. I'll never forget that..


----------



## BassGeek54 (Oct 4, 2012)

:LOL2: you and Bill Dance should get together...between the 2 of you there is the making of a darn good comedy video.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Oct 4, 2012)

BassGeek54 said:


> :LOL2: you and Bill Dance should get together...between the 2 of you there is the making of a darn good comedy video.



i would kick his ass!

and stomp his dumb ass hat


he did not even attend that school


----------



## joseph101088 (Oct 4, 2012)

speaking of birds. went out today and saw an eagle having alot better luck than i did.


----------

